# lying to professor for exam deferral..



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

*I was wondering if anyone here has ever successfully had their exam deferred for reasons other than medical or death.*

*And IF anyone has ever had an exam deferred because they went on a "trip", were you required to show your prof any kind of proof, like a plane ticket on return??*

My situation is that I just so happen to have a midterm examination in human phys at 6pm on October 30th. THE EXACT SAME NIGHT THAT I HAVE THIS NOEL GALLAGHER (FROM OASIS) CONCERT in a 2000 person auditorium with awesome sound.....so he's basically my idol lol whether or not you like the music is besides the point......the POINT BEING THAT I WILL NOT MISS THIS CONCERT! concert is at 7:30...

So I just emailed my prof saying I needed a deferral, the reason being a "long planned trip to Phoenix from Friday evening October 26 to Tuesday night October 30th."

He answered:

Dear Brendan

My contact information can be found on the syllabus

This is not the sort of thing we usually grant a deferral for
when did you purchase the ticket?

Mark

----------------------------------------------------------

So I don't know where this is heading. I hate lying but knew I wouldn't get a deferral for a concert. I'm going to say I plan on driving to Fargo and flying from there (I live in winnipeg) and haven't bought a ticket yet.

But i'm stressing out he's gonna ask for some proof/a ticket when I get back or something...

Don't want to end up getting caught in a lie and have the prof not like me..

If he asks particulars I'm going to say i'm going to my uncles place in phoenix for my dad's 60th b day, which is half true bc my uncles do have condo's in phoenix and my dad turned 60 on the 9th lol. Except I obviously won't have a plane ticket!

How do you see this playing out? Any experience??

If he says no in the end I'm just not going to go and come with a sick note but yea will be pretty ****ty gettin caught in a lie about the trip.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If the concert is more important to you, accept the consequences and don't lie about it. If your professor won't allow an exam deferral for your reason, it's not a valid reason; anyone else being honest would not be able to get out of an exam for a similar reason. People in your class who found out about this would probably be pretty irritated about it, I'd imagine, because it's an unfair, self-centered, messed up thing to do.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would just make up some sort of illness to be honest lol. Chances are they'll let you make it up.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Maybe ask if you can take it early instead of late?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

carambola said:


> If the concert is more important to you, accept the consequences and don't lie about it. If your professor won't allow an exam deferral for your reason, it's not a valid reason; anyone else being honest would not be able to get out of an exam for a similar reason, and people in your class who found out about this would probably be pretty irritated about it, I'd imagine, because it's an unfair, self-centered, messed up thing to do.


I love music as much as the next person, but I have to agree here. Sometimes students have a hard enough time getting deferrals for valid reasons, let alone wanting to attend concerts. I can't help feeling like it's sorta spitting in the face of those people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

why don't you take the exam early? professors are more likely to allow that than a deferral.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd like to post the OP's PM to me, but I don't know if that's allowed. So I'll just let everyone know this guy told me to "**** off" and called me a "prick" in PM for my above post disagreeing with his intended way of handling the situation.


----------



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

T:

I did do just exactly that along with a few other curses and insults, thank you for sharing that with everyone. I believe they now know I'm an *******.

You went as far as to report me for personally attacking you to a moderator. I've had two disagreements with people on here before but regardless of disagreements or insults they nor me have ever felt the need for such.

Speak only for yourself and don't go generalizing as to how other people feel. And don't speak for me either. Who do you think you are? If it means that much to me, I will be willing to go to the concert without lying about it?? 

Obviously, if I don't lie about it, I will not be able to go. You say you would be willing to get a 0 on a test for a once in a lifetime opportunity. It is that to me, but no I am not willing to waste a few hundred dollars, a bunch of time and effort, and screw up my GPA or academic record for it. That seems kind of ridiculous.


Or you would have put off the class when you found out there'd be a conflict, and that's why the idea of someone lying about it upsets you..
I wish I would've thought of that it's such a genius idea. But actually they do not always have a midterm date set at the time of registration. I found out about it about a couple weeks ago, after the end of registration revision period. I bought the tickets in the spring.


I don't think that the rules don't apply to me. That's why I have to lie about it if I want to go. As I mentioned earlier along with more cursing, if someone else has to miss an exam for some reason I really don't care when other people are writing their tests. I'm sure there are others who would agree with you but plenty of people would not. Rather than being an unfair, self-centered, and messed up thing to do, I would consider that view of it taking things too serious and being overly anal. 


Like I said, I rarely ever lie and I normally don't like doing it. Not everyone will have the same affection or appreciation I do for a band and that's likely where some of the misunderstanding comes from. But put yourself in my situation with something you hold dear to yourself and if you still feel the same way, well fine.

I think it's extremely unfortunate and ridiculously small odds but I didn't feel bad about lying here at all. You may be happy to know though that I was stressing too hard about it after the professor questioned when I purchased my ticket, so I backed down from it and now I'm going to have to write it as fast as I possibly can when I'm super slow and probably do alot worse than I could've and get to the concert late. But at least I'm not lying anymore.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

pegger18636 said:


> You went as far as to report me for personally attacking you to a moderator. I've had two disagreements with people on here before but regardless of disagreements or insults they nor me have ever felt the need for such.


Attacking someone who did not attack you personally on a social anxiety support message board is worse than the lying. I've spent the whole day just trying to hold myself together because of it. I think something like that should be brought to the moderators' attention. And _I've_ never called anyone a prick or told anyone to **** off. Reporting/exposing seems like a more appropriate course of action than attacking. I'm going to try to ignore the rest of this and attempt to distract myself so that maybe I'll eventually stop shaking, calm down, and be able to get something done today.


----------

